# 1989 30 ft Luger voyager



## codmander (May 4, 2006)

is this a good open water boat for 3 person? has a removalable centerboard 3 ft up 6 ft down- havnt seen her first hand yet just some pics could probly pick her up for $6k-ish looks to be in ok shape (((even if i was to buy a peach still need to set her up to my likin)) all sails good- running riggin probly need replacement motor looks ok but big factor ((allthough i would probly rebuild it anyway) mast good maybe some topside soft spots looks leaky around portholes but hull looks real solid ((tank))


----------



## codmander (May 4, 2006)

kit boat? yanmar has 300 hours hull solid 
anyone know about these???


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Walk don't run the other way. These boats were intended to be inexpensive kit boats that could be trailered. The glass work on these boats was dismal. The narrow beam, high freeboard and low ballast ratio made for a boat that sailed very poorly in any breeze up over 10-12 knots and the short rigs meant really dismal light air performance. As home built boast the build quality of the interiors, rigging and sailing gear, electrical and plumbing varied quite widely, but most of these boats were sold to people who were not sailers (experienced sailors shyed away from these boats because of the dubious naval architecture) and so the boats that I have been on were full of details that did not come close to meeting any kind of reasonable standard. That said I did a sea trial on one that had an absolutely beautifully finished interior built by a former cabinet maker. In contrast to the beautiful casework, the 12 volt electrical system used regular 110 v solid type residential wire, a residential screw in fuse box for the 110 v system, and 110 volt style switches on the 12 volt system. Clear water line was used for the head. You get the idea. 

Jeff


----------



## codmander (May 4, 2006)

thanks allthough this one looks built by someone who actully knew somthing since i want a boat to go offshore with the luger isnt it yes the shallow draft is appealin with the raisable centerboard but i would rather have the offshore tank such as a hunter considering the safty of my family is at stake anyhow im a lookin and a savin planned trip wife .son and myself leaving cape cod hopefully april/may 07 earliest april/may 08 the latest


thanks fer your imput-----------


----------



## codmander (May 4, 2006)

southerly course


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*1989 30 foot Luger Voyager*

Just a note concerning the comments about a 30' Luger Voyager. I have owned an Alberg 22, Cape Dory 22, Cape Dory Typhoon, Cape Dory Typhoon Senior and a Grampian 26. I currently own and sail a Luger Voyager. The comments that she has a low ballast ratio is false - voyager have 3300 lbs of lead and a 7000 lb displacement. This makes for a 47% ballast to displacement ratio. The capsize ratio for the boat is 1.67 which is below most boats, including a lot of offshore cruisers. With a double reefed mainsail and a storm sail up front she is bullet proof - I have sailed often in 25 to 35 mph winds and it isn't even a challenge. You do have to be careful of who built the interiors since most were home built.


----------



## windship (May 4, 2002)

What is used for ballast? Is it lead?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Lead Ballast*

Yes, since most of the Luger Voyagers had the swing keel option, 2500 lbs were in the fixed part of the keel (3 foot draft) and additional 800 lbs were in the swing portion of the keel which extends to, I believe, 6 foot.

With the swing keel down they are very stable boats in a blow.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Luger Voyager*

Couple of other thoughts on the 30' Luger Voyager which I own and sail on a regular basis. The capsize ratio for the Voyager is 1.67 which is the same as for a Cape Dory 30'. This is a very good number and compares well with off-shore sailboats. It was disigned by Edward Monk and Associates which also designed such boats as the legendary Cape George 36, the Tradewinds 47, and the Monterey Clipper.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Cape George 36 was designed by John Atkins, not Ed Monk. Modified by Cecil Lange, owner of Cape George.
Brian


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Point of correction. The Cape George 38 was a John Atkins design, as were the Alajuela 38, Ingrid 38, and Westsail 32. However,the Cape George 36 is a Edward Monk & Associates design, modified from the Cape George 38. You can confirm this by calling the Cape George Marine Works which builds both the Cape George 36 and 38, as well as others. There number is 360-385-3412 Robert


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Yachtworld shows 5 Cape George 36 for sale. 2 designer uncredited, 1 Cecil Lange, 1 Atkins/Lange and 1 William Atkins. My neighbor thinks his Cape George 36 was designed by Atkins. Cape George Yachts credits Atkins as inspiration and in their construction pdf do mention Monk and 3 other designers on the last page, at least one I believe employed by Cape George as he also took the photos in the pdf, with no specific design credited to any of them. The 36 is virtually a dead ringer for Atkins Tally-Ho Major design and while I believe Monk might have engineered it for fibreglass it is an Atkins design in my and others opinion.
Brian


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Regardless of the designer of the Cape George 36, this thread is supposed to be about the Luger 30 which may be an ok weedender, but it's no Cape George by any stretch. I agree with Jeff as there are too many other choices in this market, many of them better than the Luger which was designed as a price beater to start with.
Brian


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Regardless of the designer of the Cape George 36, this thread is supposed to be about the Luger 30 which may be an ok weekender, but it's no Cape George by any stretch. I agree with Jeff as there are too many other choices in this market, many of them better than the Luger which was designed as a price beater to start with.
Brian


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Luger Voyager*

All boats are a comprise in design. For instance, a Catalina 22 does its design role very well. In fact, better than nearly all others for its size and cost and that is the reason that it is so popular. You would not, of course, take it off-shore for any serious sailing. The Luger Voyager likewise had a design goal. Where can you find a 30' sailing boat that has 6'4" headroom, legal width to haul yourself in any state, that you can easily load and unload from your own trailer, and one which you can launch,raise the mast and be off in about an hour to an hour and a half. You can use it for coastal cruising, take it to the Bahamas, or do limited off shore cruising. Having owned one for 5 years now I can assure you it will do all those things and do them very safely. You are correct it is not a Cape George 36, nor was it designed to compete with that type vessel. Luger Voyagers are very capable boats and for the price and convenience you will be hard pressed to match its capability and versatility. Try loading your Cape George (of any size) or a Catalina 30, or other similiar sized vessel on your trailer, transport it across 4 states and launch and sail in the Sea of Cortez, all in the span of 2days.


----------



## Brianl (Oct 29, 2017)

I am thinking about installing an inboard motor instead of the outboard hidden in the back. Is this a good idea or no? How difficult will it be?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

Brianl said:


> I am thinking about installing an inboard motor instead of the outboard hidden in the back. Is this a good idea or no? How difficult will it be?
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


It's not a good idea. It will take alot of work and cost a fair bit of money. And you won't get much back for your efforts when you try to sell it. If having an inboard is important for you, you will be better off selling the boat and buying a boat with an inboard.

I've replaced an atomic 4 gas engine with a diesel engine almost 20 years ago - I did it all myself and got the engine for an amazing price. I ended up spending $6K at least - never tried to add up all of the costs out of fear. It would be substantially more today - maybe as much as twice that.


----------

